# Steady Heart Rate



## Rooster1 (9 Dec 2020)

As if you didn't know already the benefits of regular cycling...

I had an operation on Monday and I had my heart rate and blood pressure checked over before and after the operation.

The first Nurse, then the Anethetist and a second Nurse all asked separately:

*Q: Do you excercise regularly?

A:*"*Yes*" - (I cycle at least once/ twice a day)

... _*That would explain the steady heart rate*_ (From all three staff)

Nice to know it helps


----------



## dave r (9 Dec 2020)

Rooster1 said:


> As if you didn't know already the benefits of regular cycling...
> 
> I had an operation on Monday and I had my heart rate and blood pressure checked over before and after the operation.
> 
> ...



I was sat in the back of an ambulance a few years ago having reacted badly to a wasp sting, their monitor had my heart rate at 90 bpm and they seemed to think it was OK, I had to tell them that it wasn't OK and my usual resting heart rate was around 50 bpm


----------



## cyberknight (9 Dec 2020)

last medical i had at work the nurse actually got someone else in to show them my resting bpm


----------



## OldShep (9 Dec 2020)

Always remember nurse taking my HR I don’t think she believed her first reading and took it again. Then asked, "are you an athlete?"
Na just a cyclist I replied.


----------



## gbb (9 Dec 2020)

One time I was suffering with maybe mild anxiety, I get what I call a 'heavy' heartbeat, it was bad enough to take me to the docs. He did all the usual stuff but remarked...
'I can see your heart beating through your chest' 
'I cycle a lot, my heart should be strong'
'Aha, that explains that then'


----------



## Sharky (9 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> I was sat in the back of an ambulance a few years ago having reacted badly to a wasp sting, their monitor had my heart rate at 90 bpm and they seemed to think it was OK, I had to tell them that it wasn't OK and my usual resting heart rate was around 50 bpm


I had the opposite. Sat in the back of an ambulance after a fall (broken collar bone) and my heart rate was showing 38 bpm. They were a bit worried until I told them my resting rate was about 44 bpm.


----------



## PK99 (9 Dec 2020)

When I was cycling fit in 2015, my resting heart rate was 55. (age 60)

Around the end of 2018, I had a pleural effusion around my left lung which interfered with my heart, and resting HR (overnight when asleep) never dropped below 114 - my consultant put me on Beta-blockers which brought RHR down to around 70.

When the pleural effusion and the issues causing it were resolved I was given the OK to work out in the gym - on the static bike I could not get my HR above 105!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Dec 2020)

There is a strong correlation between cardiovascular fitness and surgery outcomes. It pays to be as fit and healthy as you can.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Dec 2020)

OldShep said:


> Always remember nurse taking my HR I don’t think she believed her first reading and took it again. Then asked, "are you an athlete?"
> Na just a cyclist I replied.


The exact same happened to me


----------



## si_c (9 Dec 2020)

I had surgery when I broke my collar bone a few years ago - the anaesthetist was concerned about my low HR (55) and BP to the point they had to give me some drugs to raise both. I did point out that the HR was actually above my usual RHR (normally mid 40s) but that didn't seem to alleviate the concern


----------



## HLaB (9 Dec 2020)

After my lack of long term reaction to my major surgery and looking at my stats the nurse practitioner for my chemotherapy diagnosed that I must be a cyclist which would see me better placed to get through the chemo, she was right


----------



## Eric Olthwaite (9 Dec 2020)

Like others here, not an athlete, just a cyclist.

Went for an orthopaedic op a few years ago, they gave me a general anaesthetic and I stayed overnight.

The nurse came in to check my HR after the op, and was a bit concerned it had dropped to 44 - until I explained it was normally around 50.


----------



## DRHysted (9 Dec 2020)

A sufferer of white coat syndrome here, so whenever a Dr, nurse, dentist, etc checks my blood pressure or pulse they go sky high. The first time my blood pressure was checked, they rechecked it twice, and started talking about medication which was a concern at 40. 
When tested by myself at home my blood pressure is fine and my resting hr is mid to low 40s. I dread to think of what will happen if ever I’m hospitalised!


----------



## MrGrumpy (13 Dec 2020)

Glad I’m not the only one , who has had their heart rate measured and a second opinion sought !  When I about 19 I got an induction for the gym and my resting heart rate back then was 25-30 , the assessor didn’t believe it lol . Now nearing 50 it’s obviously gone up but sits about 42-46 .


----------



## PaulSB (13 Dec 2020)

Very similar experiences for me. I had a heart attack in 2015 and was asked if I would expect to have a very low HR? It was 38, well I was laying very still on a bed, at the time and A&E was reluctant to give me Beta Blockers. I explained I am a cyclist. January 2019 I suffered a full on brain haemorrhage - the lets see if he wakes up sort! - and my full recovery was put down to two things. First my realisation something very, very serious was going on and I called an ambulance while still capable of doing so and secondly my high level of overall fitness.

Cycling is good for you!!!


----------



## Dave7 (14 Dec 2020)

When I had my cancer op, maybe 6 years ago (age68) , after all the pre op tests and questions, the surgeon said "I don't think I have ever operated on anyone as fit as you" .
I assume it wasn't 100% true but I was well chuffed.


----------

